# Warnings



## Guest (Jun 22, 2000)

Was diagnosed 6 mos ago after several surgeries for injury. Did not understand why the pain was getting worse not better. Just had the Aura warning. Came home from work with a terrible upper back, shoulders, and neck ache. Was trying to read the paper and the letters were swimming, thought I was getting a migraine to top it off. The headache never came just had the "aura's". I just read a book written by a DR who was explaining the symptoms (did not include aura) thought he was reading my medical history. I did not realize that there are so many things wrapped up in this illness. I'm glad to find this site where there are others that understand that the pain is really there and not in our heads. Thanks for listening..


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2000)

Welcome, Tigerpaw---you have found a great board with alot of shoulders and support. I was diagnosed in Octo 98 after going to several doctors for several symptoms. Same old story. I was diagnosed with IBS years ago but have that under control with food allergy drops. My neck and shoulders are my main pain and then there is the sleep factor that is bad. How is your sleep? Just wanted to welcome you and you can come and vent anytime!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2000)

Hi tigerpaw Glad you found this site. It has sure helped me out!







I was diagnosed with fibromyalgia in 85 and CFS in 92. Having people to chat with that REALLY understand is so helpful and you don't feel so alone. DeeDee


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2000)

Tigerpaw,Several years ago I started having the "aura" also but I never had any migrane pain. The doctor said it was "visual migranes" and many people had no pain with it. I was seeing white, black, and bright blue spikey things. It was quite scary until he told me what it was. I only have had it happen about 6 times in 15 years and since then have met many people, usually women, who get it. It comes when I am particularly stressed.Southernsmtay_dc###yahoo.comvisit us at doggiegear.com


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Tigerpaw:Just want to welcome you to our family of fm/ibs/cfs sufferers. As the other folks have said this is a great group of people. We understand what you are going through. As for myself I was diagnosed in 92 with fm, but think I've had it since 86. I find it hard at times to focus on things. It seems that my head gets foggy and my vision gets blurred. I usually don't do much on those days because it's too hard to even concentrate. I have never had what I call aura. I use to get major headaches, but soon discovered that it was high blood pressure causing the headaches. I am now on medication and have it under control. I also get the upper back and neck pain. The muscles get so tight that I can hardly move my neck. I find that a good massage helps (might take a few visits) to break through all that tightness. Are you taking anything for the pain? I agree with you that stress plays a role in fm. I know when I get stressed out (which doesn't take much sometimes) my fm gets worse. That's why I'm taking yoga now. I hope to learn to relax my mind and body. Please take care of yourself and let us know how you are doing?


----------

